# Answer / Ask Game



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

There are no rules or guidelines about what kind of question to ask. Questions can be anything from "what is your favorite color?" to "What is the capital of Kentucky?"

The only rules to this game are that you ANSWER the previous question and then ASK a question for the next person to answer.

...



What is your favorite color?


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

Purple

What is the last thing you ate?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2008)

_What is the last thing you ate?_ Chocolate Yum Yum




Who is the Prime Minister of Canada?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

Purple



What is your favorite type of food?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

ha ha ha look at the three of us answering at the same time.lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2008)

ok I screwed the order up sorry!!


----------



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote:*



> What is your favorite type of food?




Seafood.

Do you prefer to be barefoot or in socks?


----------



## maisy126 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Socks in the morning, barefoot any other time of the day (or night)



What is your favorite song and by who?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2008)

*What is your favorite song and by who?*

*Sugar Sugar by the Archies (ok I'm dating myself again)*



*Who's the Prime Minister of Canada? (I'll try this one again)



*


----------



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> *Who's the Prime Minister of Canada? (I'll try this one again)
> 
> 
> 
> *



:huhStephen Harper?



How many eggs are in a bakers dozen?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

How many eggs are in a bakers dozen?


13





What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> What is your favorite holiday?



Thanksgiving.



How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? :devil


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? :devil



Alot,lol



what is your favorit pet!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2008)

*What's your favorite pet?*

*RABBITS (DAH)*

*Who invented the Telephone?*


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 29, 2008)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> *Who invented the Telephone?*



Alex Graham Bell in 1876 (or 1877)

Who is your favourite actor/actress?


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Susan Sarandon.

What season do you like best?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

fall or winter(i love both. and i can stand being out side during both, which is why i like them, LOL!)















(yay, i'm frozen!)

what do you think of the Jonas Brothers(or do you even know about them! our bible class teach didn't. he gota few eye rolls:biggrin2:!)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 30, 2008)

what do you think of the Jonas Brothers?

I think my 8 year old daughter adores them and really enjoyed the Camp Rock premeire (I made her read the chapter book they put out before she was allowed to watch it  mean mommy me)

How often do you get a new pet?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 30, 2008)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> How often do you get a new pet?



Usually every year, but this year we will stop! thats what I said last year, and the year before and so on)

Who posted this question? (  )


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 30, 2008)

Elf Mommy. 

When was the last time you acquired a new bunny?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2008)

When was the last time you acquired a new bunny? 




Last August, his Gotcha day is com ing up sooon.



Do you brush your teeth before or after you get showered?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

neither. i brush after a meal:biggrin2:

did you watch Camp Rock?


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2008)

No I didnt watch it !!


When was the last time you had a shower/bath?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 30, 2008)

Yesterday or maybe the day before lol

When was the last time you did some gardening?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

ehh, a while ago. we do our major gardening in the fall/winter when it's cooler.

what are you eating for dinner?


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Roast chicken, veggies, and a baked potato.

Where is the farthest you've traveled from home?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2008)

Hawaii

What's the weather like where you live?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 30, 2008)

hot and muggy



Will you see fireworks on the fourth?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

on TV.

how many pets do you have?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 1, 2008)

4 bunnies, 3 dogs (including my roommates, 2 gerbils...a lot .

What breed bunny would you get if you could have any breed in the world?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats such a difficult one! Erm, i think a nethie 

Whats your favourite restaurant?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

pinksalamander posted at the same time as me -er

The most expensive in town, of course 

Do you/have you owned an insect?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2008)

*Do you/have you owned an insect?
*

OMG NO, I kill insects OHH Gross!

Where are you going on hoildays this summer?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

Nowhere, haha  too many animals to pay board lol.

What is your favourite food?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

fried cheese sticks, blue berries, peaches, the list goes on..........

what was your fave 'comfort' toy when you were little?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

A dog "Snoozem" called Scrufty (can you tell I loved bob the builder? lmao)

When was the last time you had a conversation that didn't consist of animl talk?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

this morning

when is the last time you had a weird dream?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

A few months ago, the simpsons were real :? .

If you could have any animal what would it be?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

leopard gecko

who's your fave artist?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't pick just one. I'm a huge art afficianado. But for the sake of this question, I'll go with Georgia O'Keefe.

When is your birthday?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2008)

August 3

What time is it now where you live?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

6:30 Pm

are you going to watch the news tonight?


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope I don't like watching the news.

Is your sock draw a mess?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 2, 2008)

Nope, I'm very neat .

What is your favorite food?


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not fussy but I am not too fond of meat!!! 
When was the last time you ate chocolate?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 2, 2008)

1 hour ago, white choc maltesers with marshmallows in hot chocolate lol.

What is your favourtie drink?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd have to say Iced Tea. 

What is your favorite show?


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 2, 2008)

Right now, it's Jon and Kate plus Eight.

Who is your favorite actor/actress?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2008)

Gerard Butler and Cate Blanchett

What superhero power do you wish you had?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

The super-power to fly. That, and to be able to make money appear from nowhere so I could have lots and lots of bunnies :biggrin2:

Who is your favourite band?


----------



## Becca (Jul 3, 2008)

Abba, Westlife, Boyzone I like a very different range of music!!

Whats your favourite animal other than rabbits?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

Dogs.

Have you ever been camping and if so, do you like it?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

I LOVE camping, especially at Glastonbury festival, whcih I missed this year and was gutted 

What's your favourite pizza topping?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 4, 2008)

Pepperoni or 3-Meat

What's your dream rabbit breed, if you have one?


----------



## Leaf (Jul 4, 2008)

English Lop (or a Tan)

What are you better at, gardening or video games?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

I prefer gardening, but looking at the dead lettuce and herbs on my window ledge, I'm better at video games!

Which do you prefer, beach or skiing?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

Beach, I need my tan 

Whats 1 thing you do not like about having a bunny (me its the smelly poop lol)


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't dislike anything about bunnies.

What is your favorite boy's name and girl's name?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

Uhm....

Alesha. And.. Hayden


Whats your favorite drink


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Coffee!!! Mmmmmm!

What's your favorite book?


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 18, 2008)

What's your favorite book?
A children's book 'The Secret Garden' by Frances Hodgson Burnett

Do you wear holey underwear or throw them out?


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you wear holey underwear or throw them out?
I hear them FOREVER. they can be falling apart and I'll still wear 'em. I'm horrible. ug. but rick gets a tiny hole in his sock and i tell him to buy new ones. 

Do you drink diet soda or regular soda?


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 18, 2008)

Diet soda usually but I'm pregnant so who's counting? 

*Do you dance in your car to the radio at red lights?*


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh - I jam full blast at red lights. I sing and "arm dance" - thats what we call it. Busting a move with you arms and neck. :ang getting down: inkelepht:

*What the stupidest thing you've ever done?*


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 19, 2008)

The gossip girl Series.

What is your favourite color, for a wall


----------



## Becca (Jul 19, 2008)

Light Green

Have you ever owned a bird (as a pet)?


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes. 3 or 4 and they all hated me except one.

What's behind you right now?


----------



## Becca (Jul 20, 2008)

A carboard box that all the b unny bedding came in 



Do you prefer tea of coffee (or neither)?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 20, 2008)

I _live_ for coffee. When I was pregnant I could only have one cup a day and I went through withdrawl!! I'd pump it right into my veins if I could.

What's one thing you could never live without?


----------



## Becca (Jul 20, 2008)

I couldn't live without 3 things

1.The Bunnies

2.Laptop and Internet

3.Mobile



Do you like sunday dinner?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunday dinners are the BEST!! Roast pork is may favourite... Stupid Steve wont eat them though, so I often end up making a 'mini' one, just for me! :shock:

What is your current favourite song? Not of all time, just right now?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 22, 2008)

one love, jordan pruitt & Burnin' up, jonas brothers.

what's your fave rabbit breed?


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 24, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> one love, jordan pruitt & Burnin' up, jonas brothers.
> 
> what's your fave rabbit breed?



mini-rex

What's your shoe size?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm either a size 7 or 7.5 depending on the shoe .

What is your typical breakfast every day?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been on a Kashi Go Lean with blueberries kick. I don't know who likes Kashi more - me or Gus! 

What's one thing that makes you REALLY angry?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been on a Kashi Go Lean with blueberries kick. I don't know who likes Kashi more - me or Gus! 

What's one thing that makes you REALLY angry?


----------



## rbaker_86 (Jul 25, 2008)

the gangster wanna-bes that just moved in beside my apartment

Apple or PC??


----------



## Alexah (Jul 26, 2008)

I've got a PC, but I want an Apple.

Do you like small or large dogs better? Or no dogs at all?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 26, 2008)

I've got a PC, but I want an Apple.

Do you like small or large dogs better? Or no dogs at all?


----------



## Leaf (Jul 27, 2008)

I've had my fair share of both small and large and like them both for equal reasons but I tend to be a large dog lover (just don't tell my two Papillons!)

...

Do you prefersalad served with dressing on it or dressing as a side you can add yourself?


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 28, 2008)

Definitely on the side.

When you were a child, what did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm still a 'child'(15 in dec.). and right now i'm thinking interior decorator, but that could change by sep

What was your first pet(one that your 'rents had before you were born doesn't count!)? breed/color/sex/age(i.e. mine is Mixed(cat)/orange/male/10 1/2 right now)


----------

